# 2010 VETERANS HUNT



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

The Good Ol Boys Hunting Club has scheduled its yearly Veterans Hunt Dec 2-5 at a private ranch in East Texas. We will escort 9 (recently returned from Iraq) soldiers from Ft Hood and 1 well deserving Iraqi Marine veteran. Here are pictures from last years hunt:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=247182

Anyone wanting to support this hunt by contributing items, etc can contact myself,RogerB or huntr4life. We try to give away prizes and hunting "goodie" bags. We will post up some suggested items soon.

Thanks!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I am in!!---Just give me a call Stumpy on my cell and I will get some cool stuff for the Men and woman that protect our freedom no problem!!!

ROCK ON!!

swampus-832-687-4053 cell


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Swampus said:


> I am in!!---Just give me a call Stumpy on my cell and I will get some cool stuff for the Men and woman that protect our freedom no problem!!!
> 
> ROCK ON!!
> 
> swampus-832-687-4053 cell


Thanks!:bounce:


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Where in East Texas Stumpy ?? I might be able to volunteer to help with things needing to be done.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Swampus!


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Guys....I'm working on a deal right now to see about getting some camp chairs for those soldiers. Since I work at the VA in Waco now, I am gonna see about our employee association kicking in the chairs. 

Will let you know!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Is 1914 sandcreek rd in cedar park still the best address to send items???


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> Is 1914 sandcreek rd in cedar park still the best address to send items???


yes sir:cheers:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

We could really use 10 icechests, we packed their deer into our icechest we brought, and had to keep them seperated. Would be nice if each had their own.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Stumpy let me know what size ice chest you need and i will talk to some friends!!!! thanks


----------



## Jaytoke (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe the Igloo Factory just west of Houston on I-10 is having their big three day sale they have twice a year. I believe it started today. Let me know what size you are looking for and I will pitch in.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I think we need at least a 70 qt. They can kill a buck and doe and all the hogs they want. We qtr them up and ice them down for the trip back to Copperas Cove, where we have a deer propcessor who gives us a break on price.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Boss Man.. deal me in for my regular dozen antler/cartridge 'souvenir' pens for the Vets...

PMd ya about the igloos... We'll have to talk....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...e_coolers&start=0&selectedSKU=0222-00660-6270

Hey, Stumpy...here's not too bad a deal on 70 quart coolers.. I'm good for half the cost ( or all of it if needed).. Just need somebody (like YOU, LOL) to pick 'em up in yore area....lemme know....jim


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK...one more 'shot' George.. Just got PM from Blake/Haute Pursuit and he wants to chip in half on the coolers.. Ball is in yore court now...


(Course..I know you and Blake don't get along too well....but it's for a good cause.) :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> OK...one more 'shot' George.. Just got PM from Blake/Haute Pursuit and he wants to chip in half on the coolers.. Ball is in yore court now...
> 
> (Course..*I know you and Blake don't get along too well*....but it's for a good cause.) :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


I like him allright now Jim... it just took me awhile getting used to the smell. :rotfl:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> OK...one more 'shot' George.. Just got PM from Blake/Haute Pursuit and he wants to chip in half on the coolers.. Ball is in yore court now...
> 
> (Course..I know you and Blake don't get along too well....but it's for a good cause.) :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Thanks guys! I know these soldiers will appreciate it, and we do more than you know.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

George......you know I'm in.....


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Titus Bass said:


> George......you know I'm in.....


thanks Ed!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I've recieved PM's asking about cash or item donations, its your choice. We give the troops "goodies" when they arrive at the ranch. Anything hunting related, so far their getting:

$100 gift card to Academy;
70qt icechest
camo camp chair
bottle of scent spray
Each will recieve a camo hat and one of Tortuga's pens from the event. Years past we have given the troops:

camo back pack
binos
bino straps
skinning knives
hand warmers
hoo-aahs
knife sharpeners
Last year we gave them all brand new Ruger 25-06 rifles with Nikon or Leupold scopes, slings and hard side gun cases.

We also give away prizes the last night for:

highest scoring buck
biggest doe
biggest hog
and pretty much any other type of award we can think up so everybody wins something:biggrin:
Any items that we recieve that we dont have 10 of go into the prize category, in the past we've given away:

spotting scopes
binos
game cleaning kits
knives
thermo cells
we even had a pistol donated to give as a prize.
These are just ideas, we truely appreciate all the support we recieve from 2cool and want you all to know that we could not have these events without you.:cheers:


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I will get you 10 of these.......

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...425000000_425006000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Titus Bass said:


> I will get you 10 of these.......
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...425000000_425006000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


Thanks! Those look great!:bounce:


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

The camp chairs are a done deal. Being donated by the HRC-PCC employees group from the Waco VA.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

jdickey said:


> The camp chairs are a done deal. Being donated by the HRC-PCC employees group from the Waco VA.


Thanks! RogerB should be copntacting you


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm going to the igloo factory this week to pick up the coolers.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm going to the igloo factory this week to pick up the coolers.


Cool, Thanks!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Just recieved a call about someone willing to make a major donation for these troops, I'll wait to see how it pans out before I post more about it.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

SV,

I have 80 of the large Handwarmers coming. What address do I send them too? Thanks, Jason


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXDRAKE said:


> SV,
> 
> I have 80 of the large Handwarmers coming. What address do I send them too? Thanks, Jason


pm sent, thanks for your support!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> pm sent, thanks for your support!


Its the least I can do for all that they have sacrificed. God Bless Them and Our Great Nation!!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

George I dropped off 10 boxes of ammo with Charles so don't forget to get them this weekend at the lease. Good luck and thank you guys for doing this.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> George I dropped off 10 boxes of ammo with Charles so don't forget to get them this weekend at the lease. Good luck and thank you guys for doing this.


Thanks Bro!

_Steadfast and Loyal_


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

my sincere thanks to each of you for what you're doing. This is gonna be some hunt for sure! 2Cool rocks!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> Thanks Bro!
> 
> _Steadfast and Loyal_


Hey, I like _*Steadfast and Loyal* much better than holding a filled plastic bag and looking for the TP! :slimer:_

_You guys deserve our thanks for what you put together. _


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Roger and I just finalized a deal yesterday for 10 rifles w/scopes for the troops this year! Savage Arms stepped up and made us a once in a lifetime offer and said once our order is placed they would bump everyone else to make sure it went out "priority". 

Too Tall got the heads up early that we were working on the deal and bought 10 boxes of shells, man am I glad it worked out


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great news, George... Hope everybody that's following the threads on this hunt will remember Savage Arms the next time they go shopping for a rifle. Glad you got that tax-free charitable deduction deal set up for the Good Ol' Boys last year.. That sure makes it a lot easier to approach the Big Boys when you need a helping hand...

Fantastic job AGAIN, Boys...let's these young Vets know they are not 'forgotten'...Kudos to ALL..:cheers:


(Blake...lemme know the 'damages'..LOL):biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> Roger and I just finalized a deal yesterday for 10 rifles w/scopes for the troops this year! Savage Arms stepped up and made us a once in a lifetime offer and said once our order is placed they would bump everyone else to make sure it went out "priority".
> 
> Too Tall got the heads up early that we were working on the deal and bought 10 boxes of shells, man am I glad it worked out


I want everyone to know that when I started looking for guns and scopes the first person I called was Gordon at Black & Gold. I've always heard good things about him on 2cool and everything is true. He gave me a great price on what I was after and even had me on a conference call with his distributor so I could ask questions. The only reason we went with someone else is because we were dealing directly with the Savage factory and they basically made us a deal we couldn't refuse.

Thanks Gordon!:cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

yup, I agree. From everything stumpy told me Black and Gold was bending over backwards to help us out and I appreciate it. We were fortunate to have a good contact at Savage Arms who stepped up, and made this happen at a price that's really tough to beat. Savage and it's people are pretty awesome folks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

So I am curious, what guns are they getting??


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

texasred said:


> So I am curious, what guns are they getting??


EDGE XP Camo 30-06 Spfld w/Scope


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I just looked up that rifle George. Thats a sweet setup. Bushnell scope mounted and boresighted.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> I just looked up that rifle George. Thats a sweet setup. Bushnell scope mounted and boresighted.


All we have to get is slings and cases, its a good deal!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

A great day today! 10 Savage rifles are on the truck headed to Texas! 10 94 QT igloo coolers will be delivered by Blake to George tomorrow! Man this is gonna be SOME hunt!
To all of you who've stepped up to help - may the biggest buck of your life find it's way to your hunting area. May the fish of the seas grace your lines! And may your memories ALWAYS give you pause to smile for your generosity and kindness 
2cool ROCKS!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I want to see a pic of Blake with 10 94qt marine icechests in his surburban:biggrin:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I want to see a pic of Blake with 10 94qt marine icechests in his surburban:biggrin:


He said he passed gas and it had no where to go and he couldn't get his window rolled down quick enough. He couldn't wait to drop some off at Charles house. :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> He said he *passed gas* and it had no where to go and he couldn't get his window rolled down quick enough. He couldn't wait to *drop some off* at Charles house. :biggrin:


Drop some *'WHAT'* off at Charles' house..?? :biggrin:

(Let's git to work on them slings and cases, boyeezzz)


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm good for $200 on the slings.....let me know what I need to do.....

Bret


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Drop some *'WHAT'* off at Charles' house..?? :biggrin:


I wasn't about to ask. Thats between he and Charles. :biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Brete said:


> I'm good for $200 on the slings.....let me know what I need to do.....
> 
> Bret


Thanks Brete!

pm sent


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> A great day today! 10 Savage rifles are on the truck headed to Texas! 10 94 QT igloo coolers will be delivered by Blake to George tomorrow! Man this is gonna be SOME hunt!
> To all of you who've stepped up to help - may the biggest buck of your life find it's way to your hunting area. May the fish of the seas grace your lines! And may your memories ALWAYS give you pause to smile for your generosity and kindness
> 2cool ROCKS!


X2 The folks on 2cool always seem to amaze me:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> I want to see a pic of Blake with 10 94qt marine icechests in his surburban:biggrin:


The guy running the forklift at the Igloo warehouse said there was no way they would all fit in there. He underestimated how badly I didn't want to make a second trip. :cheers:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The guy running the forklift at the Igloo warehouse said there was no way they would all fit in there. He underestimated how badly I didn't want to make a second trip. :cheers:


LOL, You'll be known as the "Packer" at the Igloo plant:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

10 icechest
10 boxes of ammo

*RECIEVED*

THANKS
Blake, Tortuga, and Too Tall:cheers:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> All we have to get is slings and cases, its a good deal!





Brete said:


> I'm good for $200 on the slings.....let me know what I need to do.....
> 
> Bret


I'll match Brete's bucks on the slings and cases, George...

Is that enough to cover it...???? I don't know nuthin' about prices on that stuff....


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> I'll match Brete's bucks on the slings and cases, George...
> 
> Is that enough to cover it...???? I don't know nuthin' about prices on that stuff....


More than enough Jim, thanks!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Comin' at ya, Stumpy....

Let me and/or Brete know on the slings and cases...:cheers:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Comin' at ya, Stumpy....
> 
> Let me and/or Brete know on the slings and cases...:cheers:


AWESOME


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Comin' at ya, Stumpy....
> 
> Let me and/or Brete know on the slings and cases...:cheers:


Man those are awesome Jim!

On the slings and cases, we came across a deal that we had to move on quickly so one of "the boys" purchased the cases and slings himself to get the price. He got the Plano cases for $19 and the slings for $18.


----------



## curious (Apr 5, 2006)

What else do you need?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

curious said:


> What else do you need?


Basically we will accept any donation for these troops, if people want to give we will make sure it gets to the intended recipient.

We like to give them goodie backpacks with hunting related items, I listed these on a previous post, so far we have tentative donations for:

backpack
scent killer spray
hand warmers
We have recieved/purchased:

rifle/scopes
hard cases
sligs
icechests
ammo
"tortuga" event pens
I have been contacted about a couple of custom knives that will be donated as prizes, and I have another that was given to me that will be given away as a prize.

So, with that said....we "need" prize items or backpack stuffers, anything you think hunter need or use....thanks for your support!


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

CAMP CHAIRS should be on your list too, George!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

jdickey said:


> CAMP CHAIRS should be on your list too, George!


sorry JD, I forgot:headknock


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

*UPDATE*

So far we have tentative donations for:

backpack
hand warmers
We have recieved/purchased:

rifle/scopes
hard cases
sligs
icechests
ammo
"tortuga" event pens
10 bottles scent killer spray
monetary donation from Brete ($200)
10 camp chairs (JD will deliver)
thanks for your support!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

texasred & Brete recieved your donation today,

*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!*


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> sorry JD, I forgot:headknock


it's old age...it happens...not to worry JD I haven't forgotten


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> it's old age...it happens...not to worry JD I haven't forgotten


Remember Roger there's "old age" and then in your case "stone age":biggrin:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I have 10 "Lone Star Red Killer II Rods" Donated for me to distribute to Cool Causes and I believe this to be a very Cool Cause for the Men and Women who lay down their lives for us!!! GOD BLESS THEM ALL!

A special thanks to Tal at the Texas Tackle Factory for his large donation to so many causes!!

Here is a pic from our recent function with "The Challenged Sportsman of America" 16th annual Wing and Water Dove Hunt we went on a few weeks ago in the Valley where we were able to give each "Challenged" participant and able body helper a rod and door prizes! Thanks Tal!:texasflag

And God Bless You Guys for doing this again this year!!

Team Swampus


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

That's awesome Swampus! thanks!! and well done for your event.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Swampus said:


> I have 10 "Lone Star Red Killer II Rods" Donated for me to distribute to Cool Causes and I believe this to be a very Cool Cause for the Men and Women who lay down their lives for us!!! GOD BLESS THEM ALL!
> 
> A special thanks to Tal at the Texas Tackle Factory for his large donation to so many causes!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Swampus! The troops will have access to a private bass lake right by the place where their going to bunk at to do some fishing. All we need now is some reels!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Way to go, Robby/Swampus. You didn't mention your little "Get-Together' for those folks when you were here at the 'double-wide' last week..LOL..That's sumthin' they can use all year round...Muy generous of you and TTF.... Are they spinning or casting rods?



State_Vet said:


> Thanks Swampus! The troops will have access to a private bass lake right by the place where their going to bunk at to do some fishing. *All we need now is some reels*!


George..poke around up there and give me/us some numbers on reels for the Vets.. I'm good for at least half..and mebbe all (if ya don't go picking out some 'Stellas' or something.)... Social Security check will be here in a week or so (if the prez don't cut it out altogether) and I think I can squeeze a little more blood out of the turnip...:biggrin:

Sent off the pens and a check for the cases and slings this AM...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Way to go, Robby/Swampus. You didn't mention your little "Get-Together' for those folks when you were here at the 'double-wide' last week..LOL..That's sumthin' they can use all year round...Muy generous of you and TTF.... Are they spinning or casting rods?
> 
> George..poke around up there and give me/us some numbers on reels for the Vets.. I'm good for at least half..and mebbe all (if ya don't go picking out some 'Stellas' or something.)... Social Security check will be here in a week or so (if the prez don't cut it out altogether) and I think I can squeeze a little more blood out of the turnip...:biggrin:
> 
> Sent off the pens and a check for the cases and slings this AM...


Thanks Jim!

I'm going to start getting complaint messages that your jumping on stuff and taking care of it before anybody else has a chance too:tongue:


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

RogerB said:


> it's old age...it happens...not to worry JD I haven't forgotten


FORGOT WHAT?!?!?!angelsm:spineyes:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

jdickey said:


> FORGOT WHAT?!?!?!angelsm:spineyes:


huh?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok Fellas. Jabx's son, Trevin, has helped secure 10 H2O Mettle reels for these soldiers at a cost of $32.50 each. Can y'all step up and buy one or a couple for them? I am having them all spooled and mounted on the rods next week when I pick them up. Please send your commitments to StateVet or RogerB. Any amount of help is much appreciated. Thanks and God Bless.

PS... these guys could use some bass fishing lures as well.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

That's GREAT! Thanks Blake


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Ok Fellas. Jabx's son, Trevin, has helped secure 10 H2O Mettle reels for these soldiers at a cost of $32.50 each. Can y'all step up and buy one or a couple for them? I am having them all spooled and mounted on the rods next week when I pick them up. Please send your commitments to StateVet or RogerB. Any amount of help is much appreciated. Thanks and God Bless.
> 
> PS... these guys could use some bass fishing lures as well.


Way to go Blake, I guess I have to take the Dallas Cowboy stickers off your deer blind now:tongue:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Way to go, Robby/Swampus. You didn't mention your little "Get-Together' for those folks when you were here at the 'double-wide' last week..LOL..That's sumthin' they can use all year round...Muy generous of you and TTF.... Are they spinning or casting rods?
> 
> Some times I just hide in the shadows Jim............But George wanted me to post up on the board to get some reels etc and I did! Ha!--My son Keith is in a wheelchair his whole life thus far and we do alot of outdoors stuff and have such a blast doing the events year round--They are always a High Point of the year for the "Keithenator" and all of us together.
> 
> ...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Lansky sharpeners is sending 10 gifts for the troops for the hunt!:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Send Senor Jaime another thank you gentlemen. The Brinks truck is supposed to be rolling into my hood tomorrow, yet again, for the reels.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

If this hunt doesn't knock the guys out of their boots, nothing will !!! Great job ya'll..


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Send Senor Jaime another thank you gentlemen. The Brinks truck is supposed to be rolling into my hood tomorrow, yet again, for the reels.


How does "Saint Tortuga"--Patron saint of the Good Ol' Boys sound

Thanks Jim--again


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Take me out, Coach.... I'm whupped !!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> How does "Saint Tortuga"--Patron saint of the Good Ol' Boys sound
> 
> Thanks Jim--again


I like 'Nacho Dinero"...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Great job guys. Blake I can help you out with the reels if you still need it. Let me know. I don't bass fish so I would have no idea what to get in that dept.

Nacho Dinero I like that one for Senor Tortuga.



State_Vet said:


> Way to go Blake, I guess I have to take the Dallas Cowboy stickers off your deer blind now:tongue:


Just hang a plastic bag on the door handle and he won't go near it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> Great job guys. Blake I can help you out with the reels if you still need it. Let me know. I don't bass fish so I would have no idea what to get in that dept.
> 
> Nacho Dinero I like that one for Senor Tortuga.
> 
> Just hang a plastic bag on the door handle and he won't go near it.


Kewl... I hope to pick them up and have them all spooled next week. Sounds like a lunch will be in order...LOL


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Kewl... I hope to pick them up and have them all spooled next week. Sounds like a lunch will be in order...LOL


It would have to be Friday for lunch. I'm on days.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> It would have to be Friday for lunch. I'm on days.


I'm out of here next Friday morning for the deer lease. We'll see how it rolls. What are you working next week?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> What are you working next week?





Too Tall said:


> I'm on days.


Hello. :slimer:

We could meet for or after dinner one night.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> Hello. :slimer:
> 
> We could meet for or after dinner one night.


Sounds good. I totally missed the "days" thing...LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Hello. :slimer:
> 
> We could meet for or after dinner one night.





Haute Pursuit said:


> Sounds good. I totally missed the "days" thing...LOL


Why don't you two girls get a room someplace ?........:biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Why don't you two girls get a room someplace ?........:biggrin:


It ain't like that Nacho!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Why don't you two girls get a room someplace ?........:biggrin:


and a camera, we could make some money with that video

I can see the title now:

_*"In Haute Pursuit of Too Tall"*_


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> and a camera, we could make some money with that video
> 
> I can see the title now:
> 
> _*"In Haute Pursuit of Too Tall"*_


You ever been whipped with a donated casting rod before???


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You ever been whipped with a donated casting rod before???


Ohhhhhh kinky !! Better watch it, he might like that


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You ever been whipped with a donated casting rod before???


Nope...you ever been "stumped"???

(not counting basic math)


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

so let me just say this and leave it as it is. My thanks to Jim, to Haute Pursuit, to Too Tall, JD, and swampus, jabx and his son and all the others whose name I don't know but have stepped up to make this what it is. We're still working to acquire donations, and gifts for these troops.

More importantly - this effort, from those here on 2cool is very special and it does warm the heart of this old man. 38 years ago I deployed to Viet Nam, in the last days of a war that this nation no longer supported. I watched a nation die, I saw the treasure of this nation and that of South Viet Nam fight, bleed and die for a cause that no one cared about anymore.
I came home to a country that turned it's back on it's armed forces and suffered the "stigma" of being a veteran of a war that divided this nation. No one cared about those who served.

Today, I see people who care. Today, I see people who appreciate what these men and women have done, continue to do and will do to defend is country, ou4 people and this grand "experiment" we call the United States. To those who've offered up their help, their support, their donations and their time - my sincere thanks.

Yeah, I'm the old man of this group known as "The Good Ol' Boys" and yeah - I carry a private torch - for reaons not necessary to state here - for this event and for our BBQ we do every year for those at Brooke Army Medical Center who are recovering from injuries suffered while serving. But YOU - those here on 2cool have earned my respect - my salute - my appreciation. This is a special place - with special people.
God Bless.
Roger


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> so let me just say this and leave it as it is. My thanks to Jim, to Haute Pursuit, to Too Tall, JD, and swampus, jabx and his son and all the others whose name I don't know but have stepped up to make this what it is. We're still working to acquire donations, and gifts for these troops.
> 
> More importantly - this effort, from those here on 2cool is very special and it does warm the heart of this old man. 38 years ago I deployed to Viet Nam, in the last days of a war that this nation no longer supported. I watched a nation die, I saw the treasure of this nation and that of South Viet Nam fight, bleed and die for a cause that no one cared about anymore.
> I came home to a country that turned it's back on it's armed forces and suffered the "stigma" of being a veteran of a war that divided this nation. No one cared about those who served.
> ...


X2 Roger


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga--package recieved, many thanks:cheers:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Still waiting for the last part of your care package to show up. Hopefully I can get it out next weekend.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> Still waiting for the last part of your care package to show up. Hopefully I can get it out next weekend.


Thanks Charles!


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Please pm an address..

I'm expecting a package here in about a week. Will send goodies when I get them.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

check your pm's.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Got it.. thanks !!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't have the complete updated list but I can tell y'all this. Nikon Sports Optics just cut the Good 'Ol Boys one heck of a deal. we have ten 8X40 Action Camo Binoculars to provide as gifts. Many thanks Nikon!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I have the reels in hand and will try to pick up the rods tomorrow from Swampus. TooTall ponied up $50 for lures and I went shopping for him.  Thanks Tod!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> *TooTall ponied up $50 for lures and I went shopping for him.  Thanks Tod!*


Wuz they Texan's lures....or Cowboy's lures ????

I thought you two gurlz had yore wires crossed on 'Sports'.......

(j/k...Thanks, Tod....and you too Blake.)


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

You are a funny man Senor Nacho. If they hope to catch fish he better not have bought any red and blue lures. :cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

You guys make my day. My thanks to etexhunter for his donation too! Gonna be some hunt!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Titus Bass said:


> I will get you 10 of these.......
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...425000000_425006000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


Recieved today! thanks!:bounce:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXDRAKE said:


> SV,
> 
> I have 80 of the large Handwarmers coming. What address do I send them too? Thanks, Jason


Recieved Thanks!:bounce:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I have the reels in hand and will try to pick up the rods tomorrow from Swampus. TooTall ponied up $50 for lures and I went shopping for him.  Thanks Tod!


Thanks Blake, Tortuga and Too Tall!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Etexhunter said:


> Please pm an address..
> 
> I'm expecting a package here in about a week. Will send goodies when I get them.


Thanks!


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> Thanks!


Your very welcome.. just wish I could do more.
Waiting for the debit card to clear the bank, and the package will be shipped soon after that. Soon as I get it and get my stuff out, I'll send the rest ya'll's way !!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I have the reels in hand and will try to pick up the rods tomorrow from Swampus. TooTall ponied up $50 for lures and I went shopping for him.  Thanks Tod!


Blake --Give me a call in the day 2marrow any time and I can meet anywhere--Hooters is always good...........lunch? Sugar Land?.....!:cop: :cheers:!

swamp..................addicted to "chicken wings!"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Swampus said:


> Blake --Give me a call in the day 2marrow any time and I can meet anywhere--Hooters is always good...........lunch? Sugar Land?.....!:cop: :cheers:!
> 
> swamp..................addicted to "chicken wings!"


That sounds good to me brother! I'll call you manana.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I recieved a box from Wildlife Research Center, the company donated $500 worth of merchandise to us to give to the troops!:bounce:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

they're good folks. hat's off to 'em.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> Recieved today! thanks!:bounce:


Good deal, George.....Glad we could help...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*BOLO*

The package is finally on its way. Let me know if it does not show up by mid-week,


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

The package is at the post office, will pick it up, and then re-package and send it your way wed. Roger.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks again for your donation. Charles- George is at his lease but I'll let him know about your package as well when I call. 
Thanks again to both of you
Roger


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

With it being veteran's day tomorrow, I guess it'll get there a day later.. but it's on it's way.
Tell the guys "Thank you" for me.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

State Vet,

I was just wondering if you recieved the Hand-Warmers yet? Thanks, Jason


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RogerB said:


> Charles- George is at his lease but I'll let him know about your package as well when I call.


Thanks.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TXDRAKE said:


> State Vet,
> 
> I was just wondering if you recieved the Hand-Warmers yet? Thanks, Jason


He's at the lease and won't be back until Saturday or Sunday bro.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> He's at the lease and won't be back until Saturday or Sunday bro.


Ok, Thanks, Bud!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXDRAKE said:


> State Vet,
> 
> I was just wondering if you recieved the Hand-Warmers yet? Thanks, Jason


Recieved them last week, if it gets as cold as last year they will come in .....handy


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> Thanks.


Charles I'm going Monday to pick up the box, thanks for the donation!:bounce:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Etexhunter said:


> With it being veteran's day tomorrow, I guess it'll get there a day later.. but it's on it's way.
> Tell the guys "Thank you" for me.


got 'em Bobby! Thanks!!


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

10-4


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> The package is finally on its way. Let me know if it does not show up by mid-week,


WOW! Charles donation recieved, they are going to flip over these prizes! Thanks for the support:cheers:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad you got them okay. It would have been a smaller box but my wife stepped in with me.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> Glad you got them okay. It would have been a smaller box but my wife stepped in with me.


I wish you would have been the one that packed my household goods the time I shipped over to Germany

Thanks again!


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

George & Roger....met Mike at the Walls Store in Gatesville yesterday, and gave him the camp chairs. At least the soldiers will have a place to sit down now!

MIKE IS A BIG OLE BOY! HA!

And, I gotta out of Walls and only spent $50.00! ! ! ! Good luck to all!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I wish you would have been the one that packed my household goods the time I shipped over to Germany


I still have some bubble wrap and packing tape left over -- a little bit.:redface:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

jdickey said:


> George & Roger....met Mike at the Walls Store in Gatesville yesterday, and gave him the camp chairs. At least the soldiers will have a place to sit down now!
> 
> MIKE IS A BIG OLE BOY! HA!
> 
> And, I gotta out of Walls and only spent $50.00! ! ! ! Good luck to all!


Thanks JD - I heard from Mike yesterday and he told me you met up with him.

he's our ninja stealth weapon :biggrin:


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

*"...he's our ninja stealth weapon* yeah right!

I'D PUT HIM UP AGAINST BIGFOOT ANYDAY....!

I know the hunt will go well for the soldiers....best of luck to everyone!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

:bounce:Thanks for the donation Rack Ranch!:bounce:


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Good luck to all who are participating in this year's hunt !!!! Looking forward to hearing about it..


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Getting loaded up to head to Ft Hood to pick up the troops, then its on to Huntsville for a small parade they have planned for us, if your in Huntsville around 10:30 thats when we will be heading through.

We truely appreciate all the amazing support we get from 2cool, We will try to update ya'll on the hunt over the next few days.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the support, it ought to be one heck of a good time made possible by many of you 2coolers!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Post up lots of pic's!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Getting loaded up to head to Ft Hood to pick up the troops, then its on to Huntsville for a small parade they have planned for us, if your in Huntsville around 10:30 thats when we will be heading through.
> 
> We truely appreciate all the amazing support we get from 2cool, We will try to update ya'll on the hunt over the next few days.


Best of luck to all. Thanks for all your work.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

*FOUR SHOTS FIRED AS OF 8AM*

Due to circumstances beyond my control, and to my deep disappointment I am unable to join my friends and our guests on this hunt this weekend.
BUT!! - i am in constant contact and will give you updates as this hunt moves along.
The trip yesterday was really special to these warriors. They were met by the entire city of Huntsville on their way to the ranch.The Mayor, police chief, fire departmen, VFW and others welcomed the warriros to town, escorted them through the town with flags flying everywhere and the city turned out to cheer. At the edge of the town the sheriff took up the escort and handed them off to the next county sheriff who escorted them to Onalaska where the sheriff there picked up the escort to edge of town and to the road leading to the ranch. An AWESOME display of appreciation and support by Texans. True patriots, real Americans - not "grin and grip" celebrities or politicians looking for personal or financial gain by explotation. Makes you proud to be a Texan.

The gifts were received with shock, surprise, and awe that so many people would care enough to show how much they appreciate what these warriors have done and continue to do. PICTURES!! YEAH - PICTURES - as soon as they're able to make a link work will be posted or they'll be emailed to me and I'll post 'em up.
God Bless 2cool and all those here - without your help, without your support this would not be happening

The warriors are in the field - and four shots have been heard as of 8am. It's the beginning of what promises to be a very successfu, happy and fun weekend.
more to come......


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Roger..Man !!!, small town America is still alive and well.. Wall Street and DC may not give a damm anymore...but the REAL Americans still have the spirit that made this country great.... Kudos to all the folks and LEOs in and around the Huntsville area.. Hope all the Lads get to fill their igloos over the next couple of days..

PICTURES !!!  :flag::flag::flag: :texasflag:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Jim, I just heard there's at least one 8 point on the ground! waiting for pics. Will send as soon as I get them.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> Jim, I just heard there's at least one 8 point on the ground! waiting for pics. Will send as soon as I get them.


Hell, Roger...they're SOLDIERS, for Chrissake...FOUR shots and only one buck down ???.. C'mon on now !!!!!! Stumpy must have sighted in them new rifles for them.....


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

the one down is the first back to camp. I haven't heard about the others yet. 4 shots tells me that there will be more than one down. it's a big place and takes a little time to get back to the ranch after the hunt so I'm waiting as patiently as I can


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Tell the young warriors that those are ALL Muslim deer up there in Polk County.. Bet the ground would be littered with bucks then...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Stumpy sent me a picture of the 1st buck. Its a good'un. And Tortuga I think somebody is wearing your ballcap.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

here ya go gang


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

There are 2 down now. Good job fellas!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Stumpy sent me a picture of the 1st buck. Its a good'un. And Tortuga I think somebody is wearing your ballcap.


Nice buck, Tall One...(and equally good job of 'photoshopping' on the lid.):rotfl:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Nice buck, Tall One...(and equally good job of 'photoshopping' on the lid.):rotfl:


Tortuga thats the photo I received on my cell from Stumpy. Looks real to me.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> Tortuga thats the photo I received on my cell from Stumpy. Looks real to me.


They are real. George offered me $10 if I would wear one... :slimer:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> They are real. George offered me $10 if I would wear one... :slimer:


I hope to God there's only ONE.. You guys need to replace Stumpy as your 'Procurement Manager'....sad2sm


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

no photoshopping here Jim. The pic Too Tall posted is real.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

HERE YA GO. Buck number 2 from this morning








George boiling something?>










and what this is all about


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

one more! Know this Jim - you ARE there in spirit - thank you my friend.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Stumpy better be keerful stickin' his hand in that pot. He could lose...........................................

Whoops !!!.....I almost forgot....


AND...Roger, that's probably the biggest honor I have EVER received.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nothing worse than a five fingered pot stirrer... :biggrin:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Well deserved honor Jim. :flag:



Those guys have had Army chow but I hope their stomachs are up for it.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> AND...Roger, that's probably the biggest honor I have EVER received.....


Jim - it's important that everyone knows - you've been with us for several years now - supporting and helping us in everything we've done. Without your help in this, in getting us set up as a non-orofit organization - we'd have far more difficulty doing what we wdo.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Roger...ENOUGH of this 'Kumbaya" krap..:rotfl: .What little help I can give is just a drop in the bucket of what you "Good Ol' Boys' do for these young Warriors every year..e.g. leases, guns, equipment, TIME and EFFORT..

You are the guys who deserve the kudos...Far as the NPO deal goes....I just happen to have a lawyer in my hip pocket....my son whom I am also very proud of..Being allowed to participate just a little bit in this makes me VERY happy.. Not much else I can do no more anyhow....hwell:

NOW...ENOUGH KUMBAYA...back to what is important.. I wanna see some more pix of how the Gang is doing...and hear the on-going BS between you and Stumpy and the Tall One..and Blake..and all the other GOBs.. I've only had the pleasure of meeting face to face with just Stumpy and Blake a couple of times but I sure cherish their friendships....

I sure hope all of the Soldiers get their deer...but know they will NEVER forget these hunts you '********' put on for them....:cheers:

NOW...GIT OUT THERE AND KILL BAMBI'S DADDY, YOU GUYS !!!!!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Looks like Stumpy's off his meds again. :spineyes:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Etexhunter said:


> Looks like Stumpy's off his meds again. :spineyes:


Either that or he got his days mixed up and double medicated... LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I got a pic of another fine buck shot this evening. Those boys are whackin and stackin now.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm glad to see things are off to a good start......


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

they guys and gals are in the field.









snd the Good Ol Boys get to watch a glorious sunrise


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

SHOTS FIRED!! SHOTS FIRED!! 
Word is there are gunshots being heard in the distance.
tally so far is 3 bucks and 3 doe from yesterday. 
more pics to follow when they come in


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> OK, Roger...ENOUGH of this 'Kumbaya" krap..:rotfl: .What little help I can give is just a drop in the bucket of what you "Good Ol' Boys' do for these young Warriors every year..e.g. leases, guns, equipment, TIME and EFFORT..
> 
> You are the guys who deserve the kudos...Far as the NPO deal goes....I just happen to have a lawyer in my hip pocket....my son whom I am also very proud of..Being allowed to participate just a little bit in this makes me VERY happy.. Not much else I can do no more anyhow....hwell:
> 
> ...


We are starting to get use to you too Senor Jaime... LOL :cheers:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> We are starting to get use to you too Senor Jaime... LOL :cheers:


I like his stage name better..Nacho Dinero

The pictures I have received this morning are a coyote and a doe.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

another buck down - ladies turn this time.
woohoo! 
these are Iphone photos so the quality isn't going to be great but the pics certainly are good too see


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> We are starting to get use to you too Senor Jaime... LOL :cheers:


 well - a little bit anyway :slimer:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Sunday morning buck!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

everyone is headed home now. Final details, photos, stories will be posted I'm sure but the word I got is 100% success with 9 bucks and 4 doe taken along with some really nice black bass from the lake. Congrats to the warriors and to Good Ol Boys for another successful veteran's hunt. Thanks to all the many volunteers who made ths a success and to all on 2cool who helped make this a reality
WELL DONE everyone!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Fantastic George Roger & crew...you too Nacho Dinero...Kudos to all that you do.

TH


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Fantastic George Roger & crew...you too Nacho Dinero...Kudos to all that you do.
> 
> TH


X2!


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

You gentlemen are the chosen ones, GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow!!!! What a great group of young people!!! An amazing weekend, glad to be a part of such a great thing. Thanks to everyone that helped us out make this a great experience for these warriors.

Photos coming up.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Photos


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

More Photos


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

More Photos


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

So glad to hear and see that everyone had a great time !!! Pat yourselve's on the back guys.. good job !!!

There's some nice sized bucks and does on that place.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Random shots


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

More Photos


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Random Photos


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Random Photos


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

great pictures! thanks scott


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang... that pic of Stumpy laying on the ground in his catch me **** me pose is going to give me nightmares. That gal in the green shirt got her a heck of a good old deer. Some nice black bass too! Thank you fellas for putting this on and allowing us to participate in a small way.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great trip!

This young lady made one heck of a shot on this buck, heart shot---300 yards


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like everybody had a great time....some really good deers .....some really big basses....lots of food.....!

Good going guys!

Hope to do it next year!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dang... that pic of Stumpy laying on the ground in his catch me **** me pose is going to give me nightmares.


Yeah -- what's up with the "Mr. December" pose anyway?:rotfl:

Real nice work folks.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Splendid Job, Gentlemen !!!!!!.... Simply SPLENDID !!!!:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> Great trip!
> 
> This young lady made one heck of a shot on this buck, heart shot---300 yards


That deer is a big ole good'un. She done good!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

A few more...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

if you want to see them all.. You can click on the following link and see all the photos taken during the hunt.
http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/GOBHuntClub/Veteran Hunt 2010/


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Lot's of Happy Faces there! Once again, Awesome job of giving Thanks by everyone involved! Great Pics, Great people , Great times!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

So cool to see our Men and Women in our Armed Forces so happy and taking some fine wildlife--Hats off to you guys and the Ranch and all the supporters!! God Bless them ALL!

swamp


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Awards for the top 3 bucks and heaviest doe, rec'd an awesome knife by 2cools own Charles Helm...thanks Charles, the one with the pink hue handle was great for the little lady that got the heaviest doe. Thanks also to Kropp Taxidermy for coming out and helping and also for the shoulder mount awards.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

ya'll are doing a great service, my hats off to all of you.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

sharkbait-tx70 donated a custom Buck knife and Charles donated 3 custom made knives that we gave away as prizes, thanks gentlemen:bounce:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad they enjoyed everything. Credit where it is due, my wife and I were 50-50 on the knives I sent.


----------



## liljoetexas (Dec 6, 2010)

This is an awesome event that i look forward to each year. Thanks to the Good Ol Boys and their sponsers for making it possible. It is an honor to be involved and help where it is needed. Missed ya this year Roger, hopefully you'll be able to make it next year, Thanks again, Joe Underwood


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

liljoetexas said:


> This is an awesome event that i look forward to each year. Thanks to the Good Ol Boys and their sponsers for making it possible. It is an honor to be involved and help where it is needed. Missed ya this year Roger, hopefully you'll be able to make it next year, Thanks again, Joe Underwood


Thanks for all your help Joe! Glad you made it over here.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

liljoetexas said:


> This is an awesome event that i look forward to each year. Thanks to the Good Ol Boys and their sponsers for making it possible. It is an honor to be involved and help where it is needed. Missed ya this year Roger, hopefully you'll be able to make it next year, Thanks again, Joe Underwood


Hey Joe, we look forward to next year also. Take Care!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

liljoetexas said:


> This is an awesome event that i look forward to each year. Thanks to the Good Ol Boys and their sponsers for making it possible. It is an honor to be involved and help where it is needed. Missed ya this year Roger, hopefully you'll be able to make it next year, Thanks again, Joe Underwood


Thanks Joe, no one is sorrier than I am at not being able to be there, but thanks to the iphone photos and cell phone calls I did get to enjoy hearing and seeing the results. You folks did an awesome job.


----------

